
Facts about Covid-19 by an Anonymous Swiss Doctor - SnoozyBreak
https://swprs.org/a-swiss-doctor-on-covid-19/
======
SnoozyBreak
In today's times its difficult to speak out freely without being verbally and
even physically attacked by others, Switzerland is not much different in it.
Even though, I do not agree on all details, many points are not highlighted by
the mainstream media shown in this aggregation of 'facts'. Potentially all on
purpose because media thrives on panic events?

One of the major critics recently was an open letter questioning the
imbalances of scientific discourse and socio-economic consequences leading to
legal regulations, for any further details read it up on:
[https://swprs.org/open-letter-from-professor-sucharit-
bhakdi...](https://swprs.org/open-letter-from-professor-sucharit-bhakdi-to-
german-chancellor-dr-angela-merkel/)

